# Achat le jour de la sortie



## blitz5 (18 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Pour la première fois je voudrais acheter le nouvel iPhone le jour de sa sortie, car je souhaite l'offrir dès le lendemain à un proche.

La précommande avec retrait en apple store le 20 n'est plus possible dans ma ville.

Ai-je une chance de le trouver en apple store le jour de la sortie ou éventuellement chez un opérateur ?

Rien de vital mais ca serait juste plus cool de pouvoir offrir mon cadeau le jour J.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)

blitz5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour la première fois je voudrais acheter le nouvel iPhone le jour de sa sortie, car je souhaite l'offrir dès le lendemain à un proche.
> 
> ...


Quel modèle ?


----------



## blitz5 (18 Septembre 2019)

Le 11


----------



## lostOzone (19 Septembre 2019)

En boutique opérateur y a souvent un peu de stock sur les petites capacités de stockage.


----------



## Michael003 (19 Septembre 2019)

blitz5 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour la première fois je voudrais acheter le nouvel iPhone le jour de sa sortie, car je souhaite l'offrir dès le lendemain à un proche.
> 
> ...


Normal, on ne peut plus choisir retrait en Apple Store depuis lundi vu que c'est un nouveau produit il faut le temps qu'il soit livré aussi à l'apple store !
Je pense que si tu y vas tôt le matin tu pourras trouver le modèle que tu souhaites. J'ai le sentiment qu'il y a du stock cette année


----------



## romsac (19 Septembre 2019)

A surveiller avec istocknow


----------



## peralta (19 Septembre 2019)

Ca veut dire que si j'essaye d'aller a mon Apple Store demain soit en sortant du travail, il y a peu de chance qu'il leur reste du stock ?

Car je pars lundi en vacances et il me le faut absolument avant


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

peralta a dit:


> Ca veut dire que si j'essaye d'aller a mon Apple Store demain soit en sortant du travail, il y a peu de chance qu'il leur reste du stock ?


Un stock en Apple Store ne dépend pas du magasin, mais de la prévision d'Apple France pour établir un stock minimal et réparti dans tout l'hexagone. Si tu passes par une commande en ligne, ça partira directement de Chine.


peralta a dit:


> Car je pars lundi en vacances et il me le faut absolument avant


Pourquoi ? Parfois, il faut savoir être patient pour savourer la dernière nouveauté.


----------



## peralta (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Un stock en Apple Store ne dépend pas du magasin, mais de la prévision d'Apple France pour établir un stock minimal et réparti dans tout l'hexagone. Si tu passes par une commande en ligne, ça partira directement de Chine.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parfois, il faut savoir être patient pour savourer la dernière nouveauté.




Je suis désolé mais ce n'était pas le sujet. 
Je ne parle pas de commande en ligne, mais jute du fait de savoir si le stock dans les magasins est assez grand pour pouvoir espérer en chopper un en sortant du travail ou pas.

Et il n'est pas du tout question de patience. Il me faut un téléphone avant de partir en vacances pour que je puisse appeler des gens, rien a voir avec la patience d'avoir le nech plus ultra.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

peralta a dit:


> Je ne parle pas de commande en ligne, mais jute du fait de savoir si le stock dans les magasins est assez grand pour pouvoir espérer en chopper un en sortant du travail ou pas.


Tu peux relire STP...


Locke a dit:


> Un stock en Apple Store ne dépend pas du magasin, mais de la prévision d'Apple France pour établir un stock minimal et réparti dans tout l'hexagone.


...merci. Et je rajouterais aussi du prévisionnel d'Apple pour que des enseignes d'opérateurs et autres puissent en vendre.


peralta a dit:


> Et il n'est pas du tout question de patience. Il me faut un téléphone avant de partir en vacances pour que je puisse appeler des gens, rien a voir avec la patience d'avoir le nech plus ultra.


Ce qui sous-entend que tu ne possèdes pas à l'heure actuelle un smartphone quelconque ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

Demain soir, il y a peu de chance d'en avoir en stock. Demain matin par contre cela semble jouable.


----------



## peralta (19 Septembre 2019)

Alors j'ai beau relire, cela ne répondait pas a la question. Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'acheter des iPhone le jour de la sortie, d'ou ma question pour savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu cette expérience et savoir si c'est jouable.

Ensuite, oui j'ai un iPhone 7 qui m'a lâché semaine dernière, je ne peux qu'envoyer des sms, les appels ne passent plus et problèmes de son. Il me faut donc un nouveau téléphone d'ici ce weekend et il serait bête d'acheter un XR vu que le 11 est sorti pour un prix a peine supérieur.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2019)

peralta a dit:


> Alors j'ai beau relire, cela ne répondait pas a la question. Je n'ai pas l'habitude d'acheter des iPhone le jour de la sortie, d'ou ma question pour savoir si quelqu'un a déjà eu cette expérience et savoir si c'est jouable.


Quand on ne veut pas comprendre, on ne veut pas comprendre, c'est ton problème. Alors, autrement dit : si tu veux absolument en acheter un, il va falloir te lever très tôt, poireauter en attendant l'heure d'ouverture pour avoir enfin avoir entre les mains l'objet convoité. Le soir, ce qui est manifestement ton cas, s'il n'y a plus de stock après, disons 15 heures, il faudra attendre le lendemain, etc. C'est l'état du stock journalier.


----------



## peralta (19 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on ne veut pas comprendre, on ne veut pas comprendre, c'est ton problème. Alors, autrement dit : si tu veux absolument en acheter un, il va falloir te lever très tôt, poireauter en attendant l'heure d'ouverture pour avoir enfin avoir entre les mains l'objet convoité. Le soir, ce qui est manifestement ton cas, s'il n'y a plus de stock après, disons 15 heures, il faudra attendre le lendemain, etc. C'est l'état du stock journalier.



La du coup c'est beaucoup plus clair. Et par la même occasion je ne savais pas que si le vendredi y'en a plus, le samedi ils en remettaient en stock, c'est tout ce que je demandais a savoir.
Merci

Ps : je finis le travail a 18h.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Tous les modèles ne seront pas disponibles comme toujours


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

On ne peut pas non plus savoir avec certitude qu'un nouveau modèle arrivera le lendemain.

Ensuite, tu as la possibilité d'acheter n'importe quel modèle, même un 8, et le ramener dans les 15 jours pour le changer pour le modèle que tu convoites. Au moins, tu auras un téléphone pour ce week-end.


----------



## peralta (19 Septembre 2019)

Ce n'est pas une solution.
Comme dis plus haut je pars en vacances lundi, je ne serais pas en Europe donc impossible de l’échanger sous les 15 jours.


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2019)

Tu as donc plus de 15 jours de vacance, chanceux. Bon, et si tu allais te prendre un téléphone à 15€ pour téléphoner en vacance et tu t'occuperas du iPhone quand tu rentreras ?


----------



## blitz5 (20 Septembre 2019)

J'y suis allé à l'ouverture: presque personne, j'ai pu réserver un créneau et récupérer l'iPhone en fin de journée. Nickel ! Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Michael003 (20 Septembre 2019)

blitz5 a dit:


> J'y suis allé à l'ouverture: presque personne, j'ai pu réserver un créneau et récupérer l'iPhone en fin de journée. Nickel ! Merci pour vos réponses.


Content pour toi, j'étais sûr que les stocks n'étaient pas écoulés cette année
Profite bien de ton nouveau joujou


----------

